# Porky says Oink!



## Porky B (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I am Porky

I have been an avid reader of Rollitup since 2007. It is one of my favorite grow forums. Over the years I have gotten a lot of good info and some great laughs from this site. So I figured its time to give back and share what I have learned. I have quite a back log of pictures, stories, and grow tips that I hope to post over the coming months.

First a little about me...

I have been growing for about 20 years. I Have read dozens of books and thousands of web pages on all things cannabis. I have made most of the mistakes you can make and had most of the problems you can have. I have done guerrilla grows and backyard grows. I have done hydro grows and soil grows. I have suffered molds and mildews. I have lost painful battles to spider mites (The Borg). I have had my crops eaten by rats, munched by deer, and dug up by boar. I have killed clones and destroyed seeds. I have had nutrient deficiencies and toxic overdoses. I have over-watered and under-watered. I have loved my plants to death and I have ignored my plants to death. I have had miserable failures and great triumphs. 

Why do I tell you these things?

It's like a comedian once said. "You learn more about being funny when you don't get laughs, then when you do get them." Thats why I wear my grow scars proudly. I now realize that all the difficulties have made me a better grower. The harder the battle, the sweeter the victory!

And now on with victory........


These days I'm involved in a number of indoor and outdoor projects. I grow for a group of medical marijuana patients, as well as myself. I also do a little breeding and seeding on the side. These are all 100% legal grows. (in California anyway!) 

Here is a sample of a few projects...

This is my current indoor grow. It's a perpetual harvest, giving me one plant a week.







The strain is called lavender. I have been growing it for over 5 years and it is still one of my favorites!






Great sleep medicine!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a sample of last years outdoor. There were 22 different strains in all.

Bubba kush - middle of June.







The same plant - last week of September.







And a week before harvest - end of October.







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

greenhouse grow:

I took these a few days ago. Made a make-shift greenhouse off the back deck.







Getting in a little spring time harvest before gearing up for summer. The strains are mostly Purple Gorilla and ATF.








Well I better stop here, before this turns into a full fledged grow journal!

I have lots more to come and I look forward to chatting with you all.

Good bye for now,

Porky


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2011)

Porky B, thats quite the resume, and pics are very nice.
Glad you could see your way into sharing - we appreciate that much.
I look forward to seeing more.
Peace
GWN


----------



## Southernstates (Apr 10, 2011)

hey man.. nice plants!!! proud you shared!!!


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks really good. Glad to see you sharing. I'm a noob and if you want check out my grow and if you have any advice it will quicly be absorbed.


----------



## Porky B (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for comments everyone!


I will always try and respond to all questions. But I have to warn.....I am on a horrible 1/3 speed dial-up connection. And if there is bad weather my connection can be out for a day or a week. So my responses may not always come in a timely fashion. And it might take me awhile to read long posts with lots pics. (but I will!)



Windsblow said:


> Looks really good. Glad to see you sharing. I'm a noob and if you want check out my grow and if you have any advice it will quicly be absorbed.


 
Just took a look at your grow Windsblow. I think your doing a good job for your first time!  Plants look healthy so far. 

When growing in soil I like to transplant to next bigger pot with fresh soil mix a week or two before flowering. Makes feeding less of an issue.

Also when time/money/space permits, more intense light for flowering is always a plus. 

Porky


----------



## Porky B (Apr 12, 2011)

Quick question for anyone still reading this thread......

I have been away from this forum for over a year. (no internet where I have been living!) And a few thing have changed on Rollitup.

such as.....

I want to do a detailed example of my indoor setup. Normally I would just post in the grow journal section of the forum. But now I see things for articles and blogs and personal grow journals. I am not sure now where the best place to post is.


So my question for the regular rollitup reader is - What is your prefered way to look at, or interact with someones grow journal?

Do you like forum posts or blogs? 

What are the plus and minuses of each? Or even any real difference?

Or does anyone even give a shit?  Hahaha...I am too stoned to decide!

Any and all comments welcome!

Thanks

Porky


----------



## Budologist420 (May 24, 2011)

Porky B said:


> Quick question for anyone still reading this thread......
> 
> I have been away from this forum for over a year. (no internet where I have been living!) And a few thing have changed on Rollitup.
> 
> ...


I think forum posts is definetly where most people will look

btw how did your purple gorilla turn out i just bought a couple clones of it


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (May 25, 2011)

Posting to answer questions or chiming in with experience based answers is probably the most valuable part of this site. But grow journals are hella-fun too. And that lavender is chock full of bag appeal, very nice man. I'll just have to assume it's absolutely fantastic. Hope to hear more from you soon!

I would sub to this, but it's unclear to me whether or not you're gonna use this thread as your grow tips etc thread. Looks quality so far though.


----------



## Porky B (May 27, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> btw how did your purple gorilla turn out i just bought a couple clones of it


The purple gorilla was the one strain that did not do well in the green house. The cold and cloudy weather combined with lengthening day light hours made for very airy buds and it hermied a bit as well. This is a plant that needs very intense light to form colas.

Compare these two shots...

This was spring harvest this year.







This is purple gorilla grown in full sun last summer.







Huge difference! 

I think it is a beautiful plant but I feel it lacks potency. (It's a good daytime buzz if you wanna get some work done)




Sci&#949;nc&#949;;5770566 said:


> I would sub to this, but it's unclear to me whether or not you're gonna use this thread as your grow tips etc thread. Looks quality so far though.


I wasn't planing to use this thread for anything but an introduction. I have been very busy finishing up a spring time harvest, as well as gearing up for my summer outdoor grow. But as soon as I have time I am going to put together a nice thread with all my projects and grow tips.

Thanks again for all the nice comments.


Porky


----------



## Budologist420 (May 27, 2011)

makes me feel better my purple gorilla are outdoor,

absolutely beautiful picture of the outdoor bud my mouth is watering as i look at it.

happy gardening


----------



## Hasbroh (May 28, 2011)

Really impressive. You're living the life!


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

living the dream lad..keep doing it.would love to be growing for 20 years.........


----------

